# NBA D-League Daily Developments



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LAKERS RECALL SUN YUE FROM D-FENDERSThe Los Angeles Lakers have recalled guard Sun Yue from the NBA Development League's Los Angeles D-Fenders. Sun, who became the 25th NBA player assigned to a D-League affiliate this season on March 6, played 4 games (4 starts) with the D-Fenders, averaging 10.3 points, 3.5 rebounds, 3.5 assists and 2.25 blocks in 36.0 minutes.
AUSTIN'S DWAYNE JONES NAMED NBA D-LEAGUE PERFORMER OF THE WEEK
Dwayne Jones of the Austin Toros was named NBA D-League Performer of the Week for games played during the week of March 9, 2009. Jones is the third Toros player to earn the honor this season. In two games for the Toros, Jones averaged 28.0 points and 19.5 rebounds. Last week, Jones scored 23 points and grabbed 16 boards in Austin's loss to the Fort Wayne Mad Ants. He also posted season of highs 33 points and 23 rebounds in a win over the Tulsa 66ers. For the week, Jones shot .759 (22-of-29) from the field and also averaged 2.5 steals. 
Jones, a 6-11center, was traded to Austin from the Idaho Stampede earlier this season and is averaging 13.8 points and 10.9 rebounds this year. A member of the Charlotte Bobcats earlier this season, Jones has appeared in 79 NBA games over the last four seasons. During the 2005-06 season, Jones led the NBA D-League with 11.7 rebounds in 26 games while on assignment from the Boston Celtics. 
Other top performers last week included Idaho's Lance Allred, who averaged 21.5 points and 10.0 rebounds in four games for the Stampede; Utah's Morris Almond, who averaged 25.7 points in three games on assignment from the Jazz to the Flash; Albuquerque's Will Conroy, who averaged 27.0 points, 8.3 assists and 5.7 rebounds in three games for the Thunderbirds; Tulsa's Gary Forbes, who averaged 24.3 points and 8.0 rebounds in three games for the 66ers, and Erie's Maureece Rice, who averaged 26.5 points and 7.5 assists in two games for the BayHawks.
MONDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Monday's games:
Toronto Raptors assignee Nathan Jawai scored a game-high 21 points for the Stampede, en route to a 99-92 victory over Utah. Kevin Burleson contributed 16 points for Idaho while Brent Petway notched 14 and seven rebounds. Lance Allred recorded a double-double with 12 points and 15 rebounds. 
On assignment from the Utah Jazz, Morris Almond knocked down 20 points to lead the Flash in scoring. Kevin Kruger hit back-to-back three-pointers to ignite an 11-0 run that tied the game mid-way through the fourth period, and finished with a total of 17. Kyrylo Fesenko, also on assignment from the Jazz, knocked down 10 of his 14 points in the second quarter. Ronald Dupree chipped in 14 points as well. 
ALUMNI ACHIEVEMENTS: A look at D-League Alumni in last night's NBA games:
12 players with D-League experience competed in four NBA games last night, two as starters.
Starting for Denver, Dahntay Jones scored 15. Teammate Chris Andersen finished with 10 and was one rebound shy of a double-double.
Aaron Brooks tallied 14 points as a starter for Houston while Von Wafer added 12.
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD:
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates
Blake Ahearn San Antonio Dakota 11/16/08
Malik Hairston San Antonio Austin 12/22/08
Jermareo Davidson	Golden State Idaho 1/5/09
Courtney Sims Phoenix Iowa 1/20/09, 2/13/09
Anthony Tolliver New Orleans Iowa 1/21/09
Cartier Martin Charlotte Iowa 1/29/09
Trey Johnson Cleveland Bakersfield 2/03/09, 2/20/09
Eddie Gill Milwaukee Colorado 2/09/08
Pops Mensah-Bonsu	Toronto Austin 2/25/09, 3/6/09
James White Houston Anaheim 3/3/09
Demetris Nichols New York Iowa 3/6/09
Dontell Jefferson Charlotte Utah 3/11/09

ASSIGNMENT BOARD: 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Dates
Hamed Haddadi Memphis Dakota 2/17/09
Nate Jawai Toronto Idaho 2/26/09
Sonny Weems Denver Colorado 3/6/09
Morris Almond Utah Utah 3/7/09
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Utah 3/7/09
Alexis Ajinca Charlotte Sioux Falls 3/9/09
Sean Singletary Charlotte Sioux Falls 3/9/09


----------

